# Axolotls (my little aliens)



## Jenny & Tort (Jul 8, 2015)

These are my Axolotls. The yellowish one is Lottie and the white one is Nelly. They are my two little water aliens and I love them because they are so cute!


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2015)

I have always wanted some of those. I need to look into them more. I too think they are very cute. Do you know, can they be placed in community tank?


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jul 8, 2015)

I think you can have as many as you want as long as your tank is big enough. They like a lot of room! They shouldn't be placed with any other animals though, they will eat any fish or newts you put them with because they are little pigs. Any animal larger than them might try to eat them because they are so soft and fleshy. One of my axolotls actually bit off the others arm! Yikes! But the cool thing about axolotls is they can pretty grow back any body part. It only took about a week for mine to grow back his arm (it was pretty cool to watch).


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jul 8, 2015)

I realized my photos were very small and not very good so here they are again! Sorry about that!
This is Nelly




This is Lottie




This is their tank set up








The two cuties!


----------



## ShannonC (Jul 8, 2015)

I have Axolotls too! I LOVE them!! Mine are about a year and a half old. I have one wild gfp (Elliot) and one leucistic (Figment) I am planning on a couple more when I have room to put up my big tank again. Right now, we are trying to finish re-modeling AND my two grandbabies are now living with us... they are 3 and 4 years old. No time to add to the masses!!! LOL


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jul 8, 2015)

ShannonC said:


> I have Axolotls too! I LOVE them!! Mine are about a year and a half old. I have one wild gfp (Elliot) and one leucistic (Figment) I am planning on a couple more when I have room to put up my big tank again. Right now, we are trying to finish re-modeling AND my two grandbabies are now living with us... they are 3 and 4 years old. No time to add to the masses!!! LOL



You sure are busy now! I would love to get a wild type one they look so cool!


----------



## ShannonC (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine is the GFP, which is the glowing type. It's not what I wanted, but the breeder took it upon herself to send it to me when the one I picked out wasn't eating as well as she wanted. I wish she would have asked me first. I love him, but I don't want to ever have any GFP babies!! I don't intend to breed, but I know it happens sometimes whether you want it or not. I had a third one, a Melanoid, that recently died with a bunch of white cloudy stuff in his water.......hmmmmm.....could it be a certain 4 yr old boy???....playing with construction stuff????.....I wonder!?!? LOL...have to love that little stinker!! He has Autism, and following rules is not his strong suit!! But, when we get done with the construction, they can help me pick out a couple more. The tank will be much harder to reach then!! lol


----------



## ShannonC (Jul 8, 2015)

One of mine recently lost a leg in a scuffle (product of being in a smaller tank I believe), and it is really cool to watch it grow back! It happens a lot faster than you would think!! Mine has grown an entire leg already, but it's not full size yet.


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jul 8, 2015)

Haha it is super cool to watch, its like magic!!


----------



## SeeShmemilyPlay (Jul 14, 2015)

These are the cutest! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blakem (Jul 14, 2015)

Interesting little guys!


----------



## Carol S (Jul 15, 2015)

I think they are so adorable. I wish I could have one, however, they cannot be shipped to California.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 15, 2015)

I never realised how pretty their faces are!
Wow!


----------



## leigti (Jul 15, 2015)

How big is your tank for the two of them?


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jul 16, 2015)

leigti said:


> How big is your tank for the two of them?



My tank is 30 gal but that's about the minimum size you would want, the bigger the better for these cute little guys.


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jul 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I never realised how pretty their faces are!
> Wow!



They are adorable! They look like they are always smiling


----------



## ShannonC (Jul 16, 2015)

My two are in a 40B.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 17, 2015)

We have one in school - they certainly are strange mystical creatures.


----------

